# PA and assistant surgeon modifer



## ChrissyMiodrag (Dec 10, 2008)

Can the Assistant Surgeon modifer (80 or AS) be used with a PA is assisting? 
Thank you 
Chrissy


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Dec 10, 2008)

You'll receive many different responses on this.  This will be region/carrier specific.  Our region requires AS for PA's and 80 for Medicaid.


----------



## pamtienter (Dec 10, 2008)

The AS modifier is used for assistants-at-surgery that are non-physician practitioners, such as Physician Assistants, Nurse Practitioners or Clinical Nurse Specialists. The 80, 81 and 82 modifiers are for physicians.


----------



## mbort (Dec 10, 2008)

I use AS for my PA's, 80 for surgeons, and I use the 81 for my SA.


----------



## ChrissyMiodrag (Dec 10, 2008)

do you reduce your fee when using this modifier?


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Dec 10, 2008)

Yes...

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/manuals/Downloads/clm104c12.pdf

20.4.3

For our purpose, it is set within the standards of our practice.  The above link is the payment for a assistant surgeon.  You can use this as a guide.


----------



## LLovett (Dec 11, 2008)

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/ContractorLearningResources/downloads/JA6123.pdf

According to this you need to use both 80 and AS.

Laura, CPC


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Dec 11, 2008)

This link has some very good information regarding modifier AS and the reimbursement rate.

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/MLNProducts/70_APNPA.asp

Select the "Advanced Practice Nursing/Physician Assistant Power Point Presentation"  *(Bottom of page)*
Select the last icon *PA*

Pages 12 and 14 answer your questions.


----------



## amanda23 (Dec 11, 2008)

We use -AS and -81 for our PA surgical assist's (depending on the payor). And we only use -80 for MD surgical assists.  Hope this helps.


----------

